# Long reason for a short question



## Schwinny (Apr 2, 2021)

I just heard that sound.
You know the sound. The trombone giving you one of those whaaaa...whaaaaaa
I thought I was gonna be cool...er. But, no.

Spiffin up my latest abomination, Im looking through trinkets and I come across the coveted Schwinn track stem. Its got issues, its cheap...er than one without issues. So I got it thinking I was going to put it on my lightweight to solve my handlebar comfort situation and of course, to be super cool at a discount.
I took care of all the issues, even spent more money on it. I bumped that track stem up to above average-ish.
But did ya know? no matter what you do, a 22mm stem will not pound into a 21.5mm hole. 

Oh Well. I buy a lot of parts. Cool ones that I like and then end up building a bike around them. The current one is built around a feather chain guard. I guess I'm going to be finding an older fork to fit this stem or hang it on the wall and start building its pedestal bike for it in my head.
But.....
I could extend the split in the stems wedge end a ways and neck it down- thus actually ruining it for any future intended purpose including sales.
I could hone the outside of the stem and inside of the fork but there isn't .5mm of meat to remove - that might be a disaster recipe.
I could make it fit in ways untold and the bike might never come apart again. - I won't care when Im dead.
Does anyone have any ideas short of hari-kari?
It would be great if there were a left handed inside whatsit sleeve adapter that breaks the laws of physics that Im not aware of that might solve this.....

But until then, short of a cycle truck stem, what's the longest vertical reach stem Schwinn came out with?


----------



## Oilit (Apr 4, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> I just heard that sound.
> You know the sound. The trombone giving you one of those whaaaa...whaaaaaa
> I thought I was gonna be cool...er. But, no.
> 
> ...



The stems are rare, but the forks are pretty common. If I understand your problem correctly, I'd just get another fork. If not, maybe post some pictures.


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 4, 2021)

Oilit said:


> The stems are rare, but the forks are pretty common. If I understand your problem correctly, I'd just get another fork. If not, maybe post some pictures.



Yeah, I guess that's what I'll end up doing.
But not on this bike. This bike has a Tange fork that has been customized for the bike so I'll just use another stem.

I might mention that this stem will never again be a candidate for a proper restoration of a bike type it came on originally. It has been used and abused in its life in ways that cannot be corrected. Perfect candidate for a Franken Bike. Everybody will see it for what it is, but someone that needs one would never buy it, the tip has been cut off and replaced with a chrome handle bar end cap. Still completely usable, but now not worthy of a resto piece. Im sure its already been rejected by anyone here on the CABE that ever wanted one. I bought it here, deep in the want ads and the seller is an old timer here so all the purists can breathe easy.... 

Seems all the Schwinn stems are basically the same length. The later alum ones have a bit longer vertical but they pitch downward thus placing the handlebar basically in the same spot as the iron ones that pitch up.
I'm just trying to keep most of the parts on the bike, Schwinn or "Schwinn Approved"
Looks like I'll just use an alum "S" stem with the swedge at the very top above the bearing. Something Im trying to get away from.


----------

